# axel reinforcement



## MINT'Z (Jul 14, 2004)

or a link i need some idea how to do mine i need to get it done before it hits the streets i dont wanna bend it up


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@Feb 10 2009, 09:07 PM~12967001
> *or a link i need some idea how to do mine  i need to get it done before it hits the streets i dont wanna bend it up
> *



mines plated with the normal 1/4 plate welded to the side of the shock mount and axle....however one was straight and the other was a lil crooked so i make a plate to fit across my axle reinforcement so u cant see my fuck up out of 3/16 and bolted it


----------



## 84Cuttinthrough (Apr 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Feb 10 2009, 09:54 PM~12968546
> *mines plated with the normal 1/4 plate welded to the side of the shock mount and axle....however one was straight and the other was a lil crooked so i make a plate to fit across my axle reinforcement so u cant see my fuck up out of 3/16 and bolted it
> 
> 
> ...


SAY HOMIE DOES THE CAR HOLD UP PRETTY GOOD WITH JUST A PARTIAL WRAP BRO?


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 84Cuttinthrough_@Feb 10 2009, 11:40 PM~12969239
> *SAY HOMIE DOES THE CAR HOLD UP PRETTY GOOD WITH JUST A PARTIAL WRAP BRO?
> *



ya...mufasa on here hops is cutty for the past 9 years on a partial wrap hitting bumper all day in the 40's.....

my car itself is has more than just a partial done to it though..i did a partial to start off with...then i lowered the frame out from under the car and reinfoced whatever else i could see and do...


----------



## 84Cuttinthrough (Apr 2, 2005)

YEA HOMIE MUFASAS CAR JUST PARTIAL AND STILL GOING STRONG! I JUST WANTED TO GO FOR SHOW ON MY CAR BUT SEEING ALL THESE CAR MAKES ME WANNA SMASH BUMPER! I WANT A PISTON PUMP BUT AM AFRAID OF FUCKING MY CAR UP! BUT CARS LIKE YOURS AND MUFASAS GO TO SHOW THAT U DONT HAVE TO HAVE A FULL FRAME FOR IT TO LAST LONG!


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 84Cuttinthrough_@Feb 10 2009, 11:54 PM~12969446
> *YEA HOMIE MUFASAS CAR JUST PARTIAL AND STILL GOING STRONG! I JUST WANTED TO GO FOR SHOW ON MY CAR BUT SEEING ALL THESE CAR MAKES ME WANNA SMASH BUMPER! I WANT A PISTON PUMP BUT AM AFRAID OF FUCKING MY CAR UP! BUT CARS LIKE YOURS AND MUFASAS GO TO SHOW THAT U DONT HAVE TO HAVE A FULL FRAME FOR IT TO LAST LONG!
> *



my car has the arches done, bridge, outside frame rails under the doors and boxed in, the front spring pocket, 4 sides of the crossmember, the top of the frame infront of the tower and the top of the frame behind the tower up to the body bushing at the door...and the towers


----------



## 84Cuttinthrough (Apr 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Feb 10 2009, 11:01 PM~12969551
> *my car has the arches done, bridge, outside frame rails under the doors and boxed in, the front spring pocket, 4 sides of the crossmember, the top of the frame infront of the tower and the top of the frame behind the tower up to the body bushing at the door...and the towers
> *


DAMN SO U BASICALLY ALMOST DO GOT A FULL FRAME DOG!


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 84Cuttinthrough_@Feb 11 2009, 12:09 AM~12969663
> *DAMN SO U BASICALLY ALMOST DO GOT A FULL FRAME DOG!
> *



ya just about...when the car stood 3 wheel u could see it sag a lil from the frame rails flexing...so my partners dad was saying how we could lower the frame out from under the car without having to yank the motor and tranny and everything...so we did it and son of a bitch worked lol...i wish i had taken pics


----------



## 84Cuttinthrough (Apr 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Feb 10 2009, 11:39 PM~12970025
> *ya just about...when the car stood 3 wheel u could see it sag a lil from the frame rails flexing...so my partners dad was saying how we could lower the frame out from under the car without having to yank the motor and tranny and everything...so we did it and son of a bitch worked lol...i wish i had taken pics
> *


SO WHEN U PULLED THE FRAME OUT U REINFORCED UNDER THE DOORS?


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 84Cuttinthrough_@Feb 11 2009, 12:45 AM~12970086
> *SO WHEN U PULLED THE FRAME OUT U REINFORCED UNDER THE DOORS?
> *


ya i boxed in the inside frame rail and then plated the outside of teh frame rails under the door...


----------



## dtysthriderz (Feb 16, 2007)




----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

Here is mine...off to chrome soon.


----------



## "MR. OSO" (Jul 10, 2006)




----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Feb 11 2009, 01:40 PM~12973756
> *Here is mine...off to chrome soon.
> 
> 
> ...


have u mocked up the rear end on the car...cuz ur plate looks like its gonna be close to the floor and u may not be able to get over speed bumps...


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Feb 11 2009, 01:00 PM~12973880
> *have u mocked up the rear end on the car...cuz ur plate looks like its gonna be close to the floor and u may not be able to get over speed bumps...
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: 

Plenty of clearance. :biggrin: 

Looks lower in pic because the axle is at an angle on the pics. :biggrin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Feb 11 2009, 02:01 PM~12973889
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> 
> Plenty of clearance.  :biggrin:
> ...



oh okay..id hate to have u chrome it and find out youre fucked lol


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Feb 11 2009, 01:02 PM~12973897
> *oh okay..id hate to have u chrome it and find out youre fucked lol
> *



Lol. I hear that. Thanks for looking out. But got a couple inches of clearance still....will be plenty! :biggrin:


----------



## SCLife (Jan 17, 2004)




----------



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

:0


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)




----------



## MINT'Z (Jul 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CoupeDevilleDTS_@Feb 11 2009, 07:51 PM~12976179
> *
> 
> 
> ...


CLEAN


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

*we sell 3-sided prefeab rearend plates,.. 125.00 heres some samples
















cut close for a tight fit  







*


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

ive tried a few diff ways box section ,flat plate but the best wayive found is the 6x2 box the same as empire posted up


----------



## mrratchet (Aug 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 84Cuttinthrough+Feb 11 2009, 02:45 AM~12970086-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I got the idea off of one of kingfish's post where he ran down what needed taking loose, I had and idea but he had a list which helped out. If you've got big enough jackstands go for it.


----------



## ScrapinCadillacs90 (Aug 23, 2005)

> *we sell 3-sided prefeab rearend plates,.. 125.00 heres some samples
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mrratchet_@Feb 11 2009, 09:29 PM~12978766
> *I got the idea off of one of kingfish's post where he ran down what needed taking loose, I had and idea but he had a list which helped out.  If you've got big enough jackstands go for it.
> 
> 
> ...


ive done them like this before and it will make it easier but for me an hours extra work and the body is completely off which makes it even easier to reinforce plus you havent got the worry of working with your arms between the frame and the body ,but that way will still work if space is limited to have a frame and body seperate


----------



## low_g (Oct 17, 2006)

:0


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

this is one that i did for a customer with his idea


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mrratchet_@Feb 11 2009, 10:29 PM~12978766
> *I got the idea off of one of kingfish's post where he ran down what needed taking loose, I had and idea but he had a list which helped out.  If you've got big enough jackstands go for it.
> 
> 
> ...



ya it does help..u can get just about that entire frame from there....we were limited on the space where we did mine..and i wasnt about to remove the whole thing lol...


----------



## MINT'Z (Jul 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by spider 53_@Feb 12 2009, 11:11 AM~12982276
> *this is one that i did for a customer with his idea
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 why do you have the chain bridge mount so far out


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

thats my old one, got a new rear end and looking for someone to make me a new plate.


----------



## "MR. OSO" (Jul 10, 2006)




----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@Feb 12 2009, 02:08 PM~12984855
> *:0 why do you have the chain bridge mount so far out
> *


because this is not built to three wheel is for a hopper and I need to have beter access to the chains other than me getting under the car I also welded some hooks on the frame for the same purpose


----------



## MINT'Z (Jul 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by spider 53_@Feb 13 2009, 02:32 AM~12990688
> *because this is not built to three wheel is for a hopper and I need to have beter access to the chains other than me getting under the car I also welded some hooks on the frame for the same purpose
> *


OH!


----------



## "MR. OSO" (Jul 10, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## "MR. OSO" (Jul 10, 2006)

ttt


----------



## MINT'Z (Jul 14, 2004)

this is what i did


----------



## hardline90 (Dec 28, 2008)




----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@Feb 22 2009, 05:40 AM~13074372
> *this is what i did
> 
> 
> ...



that looks cool homie,but how thick is the tubing?


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2009)

heres a rear end i did for a freind of mine


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@Feb 22 2009, 05:40 AM~13074372
> *this is what i did
> 
> 
> ...



that really may not provide as much support as u think...you want the weight of the rear to be distributed over a large area and you want it to be welded all the way around the pumpkin itself....that still has room to flex on you


----------



## MINT'Z (Jul 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Feb 22 2009, 12:33 PM~13075546
> *that really may not provide as much support as u think...you want the weight of the rear to be distributed over a large area and you want it to be welded all the way around the pumpkin itself....that still has room to flex on you
> *


agreed but i figured i ran the c channel for the for the powerballs from the break drum all the way to the pumpkin on both sides then i put the pipe across i dont think its gonna go anywhere


----------



## 64sure (Nov 2, 2005)




----------



## MINT'Z (Jul 14, 2004)

batman


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mrratchet_@Feb 11 2009, 09:29 PM~12978766
> *I got the idea off of one of kingfish's post where he ran down what needed taking loose, I had and idea but he had a list which helped out.  If you've got big enough jackstands go for it.
> 
> 
> ...


dont you have to take off any linkage from the steering or anything like that? isit simply onbolt the mounts and lift the body. where did you lift the body from without tweekingthe body?


----------



## "MR. OSO" (Jul 10, 2006)




----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Feb 22 2009, 09:11 PM~13080163
> *dont you have to take off any linkage from the steering or anything like that? isit simply onbolt the mounts and lift the body. where did you lift the body from without tweekingthe body?
> *


you have to unhook the steering inside the engine bay


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@Feb 22 2009, 05:36 PM~13078132
> *agreed but i figured i ran the c channel for the for the powerballs from the break drum all the way to the pumpkin on both sides then i put the pipe across i dont think its gonna go anywhere
> *



i can tell u my powerballs are ontop of the axle and i plated around them as well..i also have 1/4 plate that goes from the trailing arm mount to the side of the pumpking on both sides..i kinda fucked up the plate one i did straight the other i didnt....so i put another plate infront of that to hide my fuck up and its made of 3/16 and its only bolted onto with some brackets and when the cars layed out its fine...when i start to lock the car up it flexes.....


----------



## egan808 (Mar 16, 2007)

did mine over the weekend.what you think?batman :biggrin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by egan808_@Feb 23 2009, 01:35 AM~13083220
> *did mine over the weekend.what you think?batman :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



nice....looks like u already had a lil clearance issue with the point at the bottom of the axle hehe


----------



## egan808 (Mar 16, 2007)

yah homie i'm going to do a little more grinding to get it on point


----------



## mrratchet (Aug 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Feb 22 2009, 11:11 PM~13080163
> *dont you have to take off any linkage from the steering or anything like that? isit simply onbolt the mounts and lift the body. where did you lift the body from without tweekingthe body?
> *


Yeah the linkage under the booster along with the shift linkage (same spot)
Ground on back of the motor
E brake
Fan shroud 
Tranny lines(@ radiator) 
Radiator hoses
Acclerator cable

I feel like I'm missing something. I also removed my gas tank, u don't have to but I am welding in that area.

I supported the body at EDGES of each floor pan. Not in the center. You might want to throw another stand under the radiator support, to brace the front clip.


----------



## chairmnofthboard (Oct 22, 2007)

Here's some that I did.


































If someone brings me their Gbody rear axle I'll reinforce it for $175 (1/4" plate as seen in the pictures, One time offer). I need to update my portfolio. Let me know guys.


----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)




----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

Raerend of my 63 impala


----------



## MINT'Z (Jul 14, 2004)

very nice guys i have another rear end im gonna take my time and do


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mrratchet_@Feb 23 2009, 06:53 AM~13083827
> *Yeah the linkage under the booster along with the shift linkage (same spot)
> Ground on back of the motor
> E brake
> ...


hehe u disconnect a lil more than i did..i left the tranny lines and radiator..i already had the shroud gone..i jsut remove the fan...my E-brake was already disconnected due to having a tall lock up, and accelerator cable was left...


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS (May 19, 2008)




----------



## "MR. OSO" (Jul 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by egan808_@Feb 22 2009, 11:35 PM~13083220
> *did mine over the weekend.what you think?batman :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


I`m feelin this one....Clean & simple! :thumbsup:


----------



## "MR. OSO" (Jul 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chairmnofthboard_@Feb 23 2009, 09:13 AM~13085130
> *Here's some that I did.
> 
> 
> ...


I like these too! Clean work homie!  :thumbsup:


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by egan808_@Feb 23 2009, 12:35 AM~13083220
> *did mine over the weekend.what you think?batman :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



:cheesy: that is sick


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chairmnofthboard_@Feb 23 2009, 10:13 AM~13085130
> *Here's some that I did.
> 
> 
> ...



:yessad: real nice work homie 175 is cheap to


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

is there anyway to pre-fab a design for purchase shipped?? I have a couple of ideas i wanna see if u can do em.


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

damn that came out wrong I'm makin it sound like i wanna jack u for a design lol i meant like fabricating the actual reinforcement with the design so all i would have to do is weld it up :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chairmnofthboard_@Feb 23 2009, 10:13 AM~13085130
> *Here's some that I did.
> 
> 
> ...


Nice work homie... really like that last one  :biggrin:


----------



## chairmnofthboard (Oct 22, 2007)

Thanks guys. I suppose I could ship you guys what you want. Let me know.


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chairmnofthboard_@Feb 23 2009, 10:13 AM~13085130
> *Here's some that I did.
> 
> 
> ...


thosedesigns arereally nice.


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowridin IV Life_@Feb 23 2009, 05:40 PM~13089570
> *Nice work homie... really like that last one    :biggrin:
> *



x2 that last on is presidential


----------



## chairmnofthboard (Oct 22, 2007)

Thanks again. I like to do things differently and clean. I always looking for local guys to do crazy stuff to their cars.


----------



## "MR. OSO" (Jul 10, 2006)




----------



## mrratchet (Aug 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Feb 23 2009, 03:36 PM~13086484
> *hehe u disconnect a lil more than i did..i left the tranny lines and radiator..i already had the shroud gone..i jsut remove the fan...my E-brake was already disconnected due to having a tall lock up, and accelerator cable was left...
> *


I was just being a little too careful.


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

bad pic but heres how I've always done them.










3/16" with a 1" strip of 3/16" on the bottom










think I'm ready to try somthing different next time,getting some ideas from this post


----------



## "MR. OSO" (Jul 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Feb 26 2009, 05:15 PM~13121946
> *bad pic but heres how I've always done them.
> 
> 
> ...


Damn homie...I`m feelin your welds! Thats what I`m fuckin talkin about!  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RUBYRED84 (Oct 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chairmnofthboard_@Feb 23 2009, 10:13 AM~13085130
> *Here's some that I did.
> 
> 
> ...


That's my axle :biggrin:
Great guy to do business with. :thumbsup:


----------



## WORLD CLASS (May 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Feb 23 2009, 05:34 PM~13089510
> *damn that came out wrong I'm makin it sound like i wanna jack u for a design lol i meant like fabricating the actual reinforcement with the design so all i would have to do is weld it up :thumbsup:
> *


*EMPIRE CUSTOMS
(520) 888-7639*


This is the link to their topic here on LIL, check it out. It's exactly what your looking for.... :biggrin: 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...post&p=12994652


----------



## WORLD CLASS (May 30, 2008)

*This is a rear-end for a regal I did. I used 1/2" plate....*


----------



## double down (Aug 29, 2008)

ford 9"


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by double down_@Feb 28 2009, 09:14 AM~13137044
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :0 :0


----------



## chairmnofthboard (Oct 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z+Feb 26 2009, 08:36 PM~13123329-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes sir it is and thanks.


----------



## double down (Aug 29, 2008)

ttt


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

Just finished mine about an hr. or so ago. i still have some grinding and cleaning to do.


----------



## spike90fleetwood (Jan 13, 2007)




----------



## lowrivi1967 (Jan 14, 2008)

heres mine,77 Monte


----------



## double down (Aug 29, 2008)

ttt


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by REGALRIDER86_@Mar 1 2009, 06:49 PM~13146893
> *Just finished mine about an hr. or so ago. i still have some grinding and cleaning to do.
> 
> 
> ...


nice..nothing like doubling it up hehe


----------



## double down (Aug 29, 2008)




----------



## alex75 (Jan 20, 2005)

:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Psycho631 (Jan 28, 2005)

this is over kill








[/IMG]


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by REGALRIDER86_@Mar 1 2009, 05:49 PM~13146893
> *Just finished mine about an hr. or so ago. i still have some grinding and cleaning to do.
> 
> 
> ...




Finished product


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by double down_@May 14 2009, 02:59 PM~13886822
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice ,thats how I do off road axles , clean work...Toyota too :biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Feb 11 2009, 01:40 PM~12973756
> *Here is mine...off to chrome soon.
> 
> 
> ...


Never noticed it before, Nice font (abbess)


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by double down_@May 14 2009, 01:59 PM~13886822
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by double down_@Feb 28 2009, 09:14 AM~13137044
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@May 14 2009, 11:21 PM~13893098
> *Never noticed it before, Nice font (abbess)
> *


Lol...thanks. Actually the font I found for it was Abaddon. Its a good looking font! :biggrin:


----------



## kustom_caddi88 (May 17, 2008)

just finishd it on friday doesnt look to bad for my first


----------



## singlepumpking (Mar 19, 2009)

I like them when they are tucked tight up against the bottom of the pumpkin. looks gay when they hang like 5" below and looks like its going to catch a man hole cover.


----------



## mkhaynesaz (Aug 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Feb 11 2009, 12:40 PM~12973756
> *Here is mine...off to chrome soon.
> 
> 
> ...


man love that font . nice cnc work .. did u do it ur self or a shop


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mkhaynesaz_@May 17 2009, 11:13 AM~13911996
> *man love that font . nice cnc work .. did u do it ur self or a shop
> *


Thanks. No actually my father who has been doing CNC for 30 plus years did it. He has done a couple things for my ride....but I am looking forward to getting the rear end back from chrome to see how it looks! :biggrin:


----------

